# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی در Delphi Prism >  دلفی پریسم در win ce

## omidan321

سلام به اساتید گرامی 
ایا خروجی این مدل از دلفی در win ce اجرا میشه ؟ 
اگه اه کدوم ورژنش با کدام فایل های همراهش ؟

----------


## omidan321

کسی راجع به این موضوع چیزی نمیدونه ؟

----------


## omidan321

کسی چیزی نمیدونه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------

